# M-Edge and the Kittehs



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Why is it that my cats are attracted to the corner of my M-Edge cover? Whenever I sit (OK, it's on the kitteh couch) to read, they like to rub their noses on the upper corner of my M-Edge. 

Anyone know how to remove kitty slime from leather?

Do other covers attract cats in the same way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotta cat people here.  Maybe someone can tell you.  It's not where you hold it, is it?

Betsy


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

My cats do that to anything I'm reading--hard copy, Kindle, Kindle in cover...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If the cover is leather, clean like any fine leather product and condition with leather lotion. If not leather, try a damp soft lint free cloth. 

My roommate had a cat who loved vinyl so much she would steal anything made of vinyl, including an expensive scientific calculator IN a vinyl case. 

Your cat may like the smell. Or she may like marking whatever you are reading. Or may be trying to dissuade you from reading so you can pet her. Or she may be a member of FALL (Feline Anti-Literacy League).


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Kittehs love what you love, and they really love leather. I have to put Tyrella under the covers when I leave her alone in the bedroom, otherwise they will kiss her with their fangs (just gentle rubbing), and their claws (ripping the cover). I also am afraid that they will just stand on her and crack her screen. I have one kitteh who is overweight with little tiny delicate feet. I swear she could punch holes in the wing of a DC-3!!! She bruises me lovingly enough. Don't want her hurting Tyrella.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ricky--

Careful about putting her under the covers, we had one member who accidentally put her knee on her Kindle in the bed!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

My cats scent-mark (rub faces on) all book and magazine covers but my M-Edge cover is scratched all over by one of my cats.  Since cats also scent mark with their paws I have to assume there's something about the smell of this cover that is particularly enticing.  I've just come to view the scratches at Kitteh artwork.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

cats and dogs love the smell and/or taste of leather because its a dead animal.  I've learned never to leave my Kindle alone because if the dog doesn't  carry it around in her mouth, the cat sits on it and cleans herself.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the warning.  I just received my m-edge at Christmas and the cat hasn't had much contact with it yet.  I'll now make sure it is set out of the way where Figaro Kitty (named after the cat in Pinocchio) won't get it.  

Figaro's obsession is with photographs, especially if they are printed on a home printer.  He chews them all up, including the photo albums they are in.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess it depends on the cats.. I have three.. a Maine **** , a spoiled siamese and a black little guy who is unique.. LOL.. anyway not one of them bothers my kindle or the leather but they like foil.. go figure.. (tried to get the foil off a pie yesterday).. the dogs , they dont care either.. as long as they all have places to lay their spoiled bodies they seem to be good..LOL


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife does the same thing   Anyone know how to remove wife slime from leather?


----------

